# Food Tattoos!



## roux58 (Oct 13, 2008)

In just about every kitchen I have worked in the chefs all seem to have some food related tattoos. Personally I have a chef knife of the back of one forearm and will be getting a whisk on the other in the near future . Anybody else got some ink?


----------



## amazingrace (Jul 28, 2006)

~~Ditto~~


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

I have a loaf of bread so when I flex, it looks like it is rising.

I also have a huge scar which I had a zipper done to hide it. it is about a foot long.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

No food related skin art, at the moment, but I have a number of pieces, including an eight pointed star with 2 swords crossing through it, a compass rose from a 16th century map of the known world, and a large 4 masted sailing ship that covers most of my right thigh.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

I have my avatar (Pirate with fork/knife cross bones) on my right arm.


----------



## tessa (Sep 9, 2007)

no food related tats, but i have a kitten with a ball of wool/yarn on my left ankle and i have a multicoloured butterfly with a red rose for my daddy above my heart


----------



## maryjstar89 (Oct 14, 2008)

haha interesting, i never really thought about the possibility of food related tattoos before...i suppose you would have to be quite the food enthusiast to get one.


----------



## chefhow (Oct 16, 2008)

No art at this point but I have a drawing that my ex did of a toque with ghost flames and cutlery. Its reallly nice but very elaborate, I just cant bring myself to get some art that she did put on me...


----------



## tessa (Sep 9, 2007)

has a tattoo of a chef breathing flames down the back of his calf


----------



## salliem (Nov 3, 2006)

None for me either.


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Non food related. But i have a 5 inch tribal running down my wrist. Going to have it extended onto the side of my hand soon.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

nope, none, ever. And I keep telling my kids if they ever get one before they're of legal age, it'll come off with a 80-grit belt sander....

Although I do have a lot of scars and burns........


----------



## cakesbysarah (Apr 7, 2008)

Nothing food related here, either, unless you count cherries. But at the time, that wasn't the intention.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

What Foodpump said! The latest is a nick from the foil wrapping on a bottle of wine. At least the wine was good. 

Occasionally I wonder what I'd get for a tatto if I did get one. The only food-related design that came up was a bowl of matzo ball soup with steam rising. 

I admire others' tatoos but that's as far as it goes for me.


----------

